# Peanut butter squares



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

From my elementary school days in Jay. Lunchroom Ladies made these quite regularly. Thank You Rena for holding on to the recipe!!!!

‎2 cups sugar
1 3/4 cups dark karo
1 tsp vanilla flavor 
Put on high heat until it comes to a soft boil. Remove from heat, stir in 2 cups peanut butter. Pour ingredients over 15 cups corn flakes. Mix together then pour onto cookie sheet and cut into squares then let cool.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Wade.....I think it was a common school thing! Even though you are a hundred or so years older then me I remember em....!!!! Good stuff have to try it and I know your recipe's rock!!!!


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds good. 15 cups of corn flakes...is that right? 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

yep


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh................My.....................Word!!!!!!!

Freaking delicious and easy to make!!

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

